

Float Like a Butterfly: Why AngularJS beat out Ember.js in our stack - toddpersen
https://errplane.com/blog/why-angularjs-beat-out-emberjs-in-our-stack

======
kanja
This article is flat out wrong about the claims it make on ember-data - an
optional dependency. It's trivial to pull data via a standard jquery ajax call
and use plain old objects rather than first class models.

------
thoughtpalette
I still consider the angular docs extremely sparse, that being said, the
google group is extremely helpful.

